# Keeping medication cold



## SouthByNorthwest (Jun 17, 2019)

My son and I will be traveling from the South out to Montana via Spirit of New Orleans --> Empire Builder. We will have a sleeper. His medication has to be kept refrigerated. An ice pack won't last all 50 hours. Does anyone have experience with this and/or recommendations?


----------



## drdumont (Jun 17, 2019)

You could try one of those little Peltier chip cooled boxes. Like 
https://www.amazon.com/TIBEK-Electr...ctric+cooler&qid=1560796918&s=gateway&sr=8-13
There is generally ice available from the attendant, or I am sure the snack bar attendant would help.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have carried allergy vials from Dr's office across the country to a summer destination. Had a small cooler and SCA always had ice for me.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 17, 2019)

Amtrak will make ice available to you. They won't allow you to use their refrigerators.

https://m.amtrak.com/h5/r/www.amtra...ining/personal-food-beverages-medication.html


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a insulated foil zip-lock type bag that the SCA fills with ice for me each morning. I then put that in a small (6 pack size) soft sided cooler bag. (I use the foil bag to minimize the effects of melting ice on the other items in the cooler bag.)


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 17, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> Amtrak will make ice available to you. They won't allow you to use their refrigerators.
> 
> https://m.amtrak.com/h5/r/www.amtra...ining/personal-food-beverages-medication.html



This.


----------

